# how do i open up a port in the firewall?



## alamunky (Apr 29, 2003)

my cable is connected through a router and i believe it creates a firewall. but i turned off firewall under system preferences. however, my friend is unable to connect to me through the new iTunes music sharing/streaming option. does anybody know if there's a port that will allow my friend to connect to me or someway to get rid of the firewall just for this occasion?


----------



## bobw (Apr 30, 2003)

You need to open Port 3689 in your Router's setup. Look in your manual, or post back here what Router you have and someone will tell you how.


----------



## jbaugh (Apr 30, 2003)

I have a cable connection using Apple's AirPort Base Station to do wireless LAN and internet sharing.  How do I set the port mapping to make this work?  I have a dynamic IP number if that makes a difference.
John


----------



## alamunky (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bobw _
> *You need to open Port 3689 in your Router's setup. Look in your manual, or post back here what Router you have and someone will tell you how. *



how do u know its Port 3689 (just out of curiosity)? and my router brand is SMC.


----------



## bobw (May 1, 2003)

From MacFixIt;

*Troubleshooting iTunes 4: Playing songs over the Internet; Faster playing speed; International support; more                 

Playing songs over the Internet One of the most unheralded new features of iTunes 4 is the ability to share your playlists not just via Rendezvous, but also directly over the Internet. If you're behind a firewall, simply make sure the port #3689 is open on your router, pointing to your machine. Then go into your preferences and allow other users to connect to your machine. Then, your friends can pull down from "Advanced" to "Connect to Shared Music..." One caveat, however, is that you can't listen to other people's purchased music via Rendezvous (or the "connect to shared music"... feature). *
=========================

For Airport, open the Airport Admin Utility. Click Configure and click the Port Mapping Tab and add the port in there.


----------



## Giaguara (May 1, 2003)

If there are 2 Macs behind the same connection? :-/ can it point to only 1 of them  or can the 2nd have a different port for iTunes sharing?


----------



## bobw (May 1, 2003)

same port


----------



## alamunky (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bobw _
> *From MacFixIt;
> 
> Troubleshooting iTunes 4: Playing songs over the Internet; Faster playing speed; International support; more
> ...



it doesn't seem to be working :-\. i opened up #3689 on my router i believe but my friend still cannot connect to my iTunes shared music. anyone know what to do?


----------

